
Citus 6.0 – A database designed for multi-tenancy - rachbelaid
https://www.citusdata.com/blog/2016/11/14/introducing-citus-6/
======
hhandoko
Citus looks interesting. Anyone can provide some insight on how easy it is to
transform an existing PostgreSQL cluster to a Citus one?

